# i dropped the baby



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i dropped the baby! he was in his carrycot and i was trying to lift it from the floor to the pram chassis... i tripped and fell down dropping the carrycot. DH says 'he'll be ok'. should i get medical attention? should i tell the GP at his checkup? i'm worried they will think i am a bad parent and take him away. but what if i gave him brain damage or something? It's a good strong carrycot (rigid plastic base) and it landed on carpet and must have fallen less than 3 feet, but it still must have landed quite hard...     will he be ok? he was sick afterwards but other than that has shown no other symptoms..


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi gold bunny, given that he has vomited following a fall I would strongly suggest that he is checked out at A&E, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi goldbunny, how's things is the LO ok? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

he's been fine - although last night we had a scare that he was having trouble breathing and ended up calling an ambulance! But he got checked over and then the medic said as a precaution to have him checked at A&E so they checked him too and he was fine... 
this parenting thing is harder than it looks! Think the breathing thing was just nasal congestion but it was kinda scary at the time. It's hard to know what to do when it's the middle of the night and they're so little still.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

If you ask your health visitor to pop to see you, just explain your worries to her and she can go though what to do in certain situations like the breathing issue, it may help to put your mind at rest a little 

Nic
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I wanted to do a baby first aid course when I was pregnant but it clashed with the rugby and DH wouldn't go (and I couldn't get there by myself) hopefully we can arrange to do one soon. The hospital told us some things to look out for regarding breathing which was useful, if I remember rightly it was
skin sucking inwards under ribs
throat being sucked in
flaring of nostrils (though this isn't always a sign of a problem)

these are all likely to be indicative of a problem

I found a good list here http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a558559/your-babys-breathing-whats-normal

someone's calling tomorrow anyway but I have no idea if they are a health visitor or what they are. I can't fathom the system out... I don't understand the differences between things like midwives, HVs, care assistants etc. I'll ask them about the breathing thing.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok good idea 

Nic
Xx


----------

